# Modern warfare 2...whos online?



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

*Modern warfare 2...whos online? xbox360*

My mate has my black ops so im online pretty much all day on modern warfare 2 'chill out day'!!

My gamer tag is as follows

carnaubaaddict

:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm getting into battlefield 2 much better gameplay and you don't run into campers this is sad but I have mw2 for both consoles so I might pop on for a bit later 

xbox 360 =skyivor
ps3 =R33SMASH


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

ivor said:


> I'm getting into battlefield 2 much better gameplay and you don't run into campers this is sad but I have mw2 for both consoles so I might pop on for a bit later
> 
> xbox 360 =skyivor
> ps3 =R33SMASH


Cheers buddy! im relatively new to this gaming stuff,so going to spend a day perfecting my gameplay on mw2,had a quick blast lastnight and had 7buzzkills in a row :lol: forgot to mention its the xbox im on,i shall add you now


----------

